

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Internet (1987) - eksith
http://www.gutenberg.org/cache/epub/39/pg39.txt

======
PaulRobinson
I remember Ed Kroll's books from the early-mid 1990s when I first started
getting online.

Clearly they didn't date well, but his books along with the "Unix and Linux
System Administration Handbook" (I had the red one, not sure which edition),
set down the foundation for me.

Off the back of those I ended up going down a path as a Senior Engineer at one
of the UK's largest ISPs and then getting back into development in the
Internet industry ever since.

I owe a lot to Ed Kroll, amongst many others. Great to see this released
through PG.

------
res0nat0r
I remember picking up the Whole Internet Users Guide in high school in the
early 90s when I became seriously interested in the Internet. One of the first
books I read on the subject. Ah memories.

------
thret
"When the Internet was designed it was to have about 50 connected networks.
With the explosion of networking, the number is now approaching 300."

Good read, thanks for posting this.

